# Non-Piranha POTM Final



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the dark oscar pic, fo sho


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> the dark oscar pic, fo sho


 looking at its dorsal fin I think it might live with piranhas


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

I like them all!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > the dark oscar pic, fo sho
> ...


 maybee


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

i got owned.

Nice job guys, i voted jag oscar... beautiful quality, beautiful jag, and Perfect timing.


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

man all pics are great! so hard to pic. but i went with the oscar because it just looks like something that came out of a comic book.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that catfish is sweet


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

jaguar and oscar looks great


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

wow, great pics!


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

The golden snail is THE ONE!! Its a really nice shot


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that was a tuff vote!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I find snails boring as hell, but that's one professional-looking picture








It got my vote...


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

the snail shot is excellent, but in the end the oscar wins my vote.


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

That Oscar photo blew me away dude, how did you get such a good shot??? i now have it set as my desktop background..
i showed a couple of mates who are not into fish and even they spun out, its a ghostly picture...
WELL DONE!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Voting ends tommorrow


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

voted


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

that oscar and jag shot looks crazy, but that snail shot is perfect


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Vip said:


> That Oscar photo blew me away dude, how did you get such a good shot??? i now have it set as my desktop background..
> i showed a couple of mates who are not into fish and even they spun out, its a ghostly picture...
> WELL DONE!


 Thanks, for the kinds words. It was luck with lighting. Trust me no skill involved at all.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I went with oscar and jag... the oscar in 2nd, that snail looked like it was professionaly done, and I find snails boring plus it would be harder to get that jag shot


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

oscar and jag.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

as its a tie, I'll check again later.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Whoever took that picture of the snail..you need to be a photographer..that picture is great..it got my vote, too. Its not fair..people should vote for the most professional vote. I like the oscar and the jag too, it had good timing and everything but it wasnt that professional like the snail, no offense. But it is a good picture. The oscar where he is in the dark with a slight amount of light is a great picture too, very professional, but I couldnt believe how great the picture of the snail was..


----------

